# Huawei E5577 MiFi with antenna ports required



## The Raptor (Jun 4, 2021)

I am trying to purchase a Huawei E5577 MiFi unit that has the 2 ports to connect an external antenna to. Unfortunately both times on buying online including Amazon seem to send the version with no ports and have been returned for refund even though the description said they had ports! If anyone has one lying around or know of a confirmed recent link, let me know. MotorhomeWiFi now only sell complete setups not individual bits. Thanks if you can help


----------



## witzend (Jun 4, 2021)

Unless You have a specific reason for wanting a small unit. I use a Huawei B311 for all my internet at home it works from a 240 to 12 v adaptor and away directly off the 12v supply It has the aerial connections although I've never needed them yet 








						UNLOCKED HUAWEI B311s-220 4G LTE ROUTER WIFI CPE LAN + RJ45 + VOIP (UK SELLER)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for UNLOCKED HUAWEI B311s-220 4G LTE ROUTER WIFI CPE LAN + RJ45 + VOIP (UK SELLER) at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				












						12V/24V DC vehicle connector Huawei E5172 B310 B311 B315 B525 B535 TP-link etc  | eBay
					

The simple connectors provide various solutions for connection. For worry-free use whilst travelling see the Regulated versions. The plug units are available with a 0.75 m curly cable, or a straight 2 m cable.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## number14 (Jun 4, 2021)

They seem to have been been discontinued. Not sure what to do when mine packs up.
Fleabay have a couple of E5785 listed, with and without ports so be careful.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 4, 2021)

witzend said:


> Unless You have a specific reason for wanting a small unit. I use a Huawei B311 for all my internet at home it works from a 240 to 12 v adaptor and away directly off the 12v supply It has the aerial connections although I've never needed them yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also use a Huawei B311, it works great in the van or at home

The E5577C is the model that  has the external ports but the price has gone up unfortunately









						Huawei E5577C 4G Mobile Hotspot Review – 4G LTE Mall
					

We had the news about Huawei E5577 for a long time, and we are lucky to get one unit to test last week. The model number is Huawei E5577C. The E5577C is a very small and lightweight LTE MiFi Hotspot, and it looks like the Huawei E5377. The Huawei E5577C provides speeds of up to 150 Mbit/s …...



					www.4gltemall.com
				












						HUAWEI E5577C - MiFi 4G Router, SIM-Slot, WiFi, Battery
					

HUAWEI E5577C 4G MiFi Router - Worldwide shipping - 4G MiFi Router with Sim Slot, 1500mAh Battery, Wi-Fi HotSpot and external 4G antenna ports in TS9 format




					www.wifi-shop24.com


----------



## oppy (Jun 4, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> I also use a Huawei B311, it works great in the van or at home
> 
> The E5577C is the model that  has the external ports but the price has gone up unfortunately
> 
> ...


Terry, I still have the larger antenna in its box that I got from you and have not used


----------



## maingate (Jun 4, 2021)

Whatever you end up buying, a new mifi should be 5g compliant.

As for the small Huawei mifi units, they compare quite well to bigger ones without an aerial. I have used the 5330 and newer model (5570?) for years without an aerial. I did a side by side test with my Huawei B315 against them using a program called wifi analyzer and there was virtually no difference at all in performance.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 4, 2021)

I have both a 5577c and a B311, just swap between them if I lose signal on one. I think I got mine (unlocked but badged orange) from Worldpay on an offer, few years ago but may be worth a lot.

unless price is the same I wouldn’t worry too much about 5G unless you normally use towns and city’s, it’s unlikely to go out in the sticks where I usually am. Good luck


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 4, 2021)

oppy said:


> Terry, I still have the larger antenna in its box that I got from you and have not used


Don't give it away Peter, if you decide you don't want it just message me, 
Are you ready for the June POI's yet, I have just installed the latest version of teamviewer


----------



## oppy (Jun 4, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Don't give it away Peter, if you decide you don't want it just message me,
> Are you ready for the June POI's yet, I have just installed the latest version of teamviewer


I'll email you Terry later


----------



## The Raptor (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you for your replies I have now sourced a E5785 on fleabay and the seller confirmed it has ports and it is cat6 300 Mbs so better than my original idea of a E5577


----------



## Brockley (Jun 5, 2021)

I got a 5577 from these guys a few years ago. Think they might still have the deal with 3 which gives a free 200mb allowance/month (better than nothing!).

I’ve found it works brilliantly wherever we’ve been. My only criticism is the two brass connectors on the ends of the antenna cables are extremely brittle and before installing it properly I was constantly plugging in and unplugging it and one of the brass connectors  broke up - impossible to repair.

I contacted Kumar well after a year and they sent me a new antenna free of charge. Needles to say the antenna stays plugged in all the time now.

Their web site has a really good self help section in support - FAQ. The video tutorials are very good, especially when changing sims


----------



## suneye (Jun 5, 2021)

Does it make a difference which sim you use in the smaller mifis as the one we have even with the attached antenna if flippin' useless.


----------



## Brockley (Jun 5, 2021)

The one above will take any sim as it’s unlocked, the online instructions are talk you through changing the sim settings. We haven’t been let down once in Europe or the U.K. apart from having to adjust the antenna.

I can only say that 3 and smarty work very well because I haven’t tried any other sim.


----------



## The Raptor (Jun 9, 2021)

In a new thread I’ve just posted an update
My MiFi (Huawei E5785) arrived today and the Poynting Puck-2 is installed (I drilled a 20mm hole through my Autotrail Roof ). It worked with my phones Sim on Three but I didn’t want the Faff of taking my SIM out of phone and putting in MiFi…,,,,,Looking at Data Sims,  I followed Geeky Phillip’s...
https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/mifi-update-now-choosing-a-mifi-data-sim-card.87354/


----------

